# Toni Storm Appreciation Thread



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My favorite female wrestler.

























:trips8:trips8:trips8


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes my girl Toni


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

My favorite womens wrestler on the indies currently. 

Some of my GIFs i made recently.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Her thickness. Bah gawd.

:woolcock


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The better version of Alexa Bliss by a country mile.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Back before people watched Toni Storm from Progress shows, I was talking about one of my Queens years before especially during her days with Stardom. Her first match versus Toni Storm proved the girl could go, and after that she got more opportunities which is opened up the fandom for her the past 4 or 5 months. I consider her the Female version of Chris Jericho and she is getting better and better inside the squared circle, because her ability to talk is already there. I probably should of made threads for Kairi and Toni years ago, but I know back then people didn't know who they were so it might of gone unseen. I guess I should make a Io Shirai thread one like meow party on people.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I know WWE really like Io Shirai and Kairi Hojo but I think Toni could be huge for them.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

She's on WWE's radar for sure. But i think WWE looks at it like that's she still very young, so they still got plenty of time to sign her. 
Best case scenario right now is that she gets signed to a tier 2 contract, much like Dunne, Bate and Seven. That way she can get exposure on WWE tv but also still continue to wrestle on the independent scene. Although that does probably mean she would have to leave Stardom.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

PRODIGY said:


> My favorite female wrestler.


Damn, that ass is hypnotizing. 

Only seen a couple of her matches from Progress but I've been impressed so far.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

As soon as Chapter 49 Day 2 came out i had to make some yeserday but i forgot to post them here as well. More will probably follow today from that show.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PRODIGY said:


>


What match is this?


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

MMMMD said:


> What match is this?


Toni Storm vs. Jinny - PROGRESS Orlando


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Who left these onions here.


----------



## YankBastard (Apr 29, 2017)

Isn't she in a relationship with Tyler Bate?


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes Yes Yes.

Thank you for this thread.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Def in my fave five booties of wrestling!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

RKO361 said:


> Who left these onions here.


So you were the guy making those gifs on Tumblr. I've been following for awhile, pretty sure I have like 20 or 30 gifs of yours in my rotation:grin2:


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

HoHo said:


> So you were the guy making those gifs on Tumblr. I've been following for awhile, pretty sure I have like 20 or 30 gifs of yours in my rotation:grin2:


Haha, yeah i am. Thanks appreciate it.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Lol crazy.

I had saved alot of these to my computer yesterday after browsing through tumblr

I need more sigs and avatars lol


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

She's cute. Is she a good in ring talent as well? I'm not familiar with her at all.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Casual Fan #52 said:


> She's cute. Is she a good in ring talent as well? I'm not familiar with her at all.


Yes, she is.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Toni is officially in the MYC!!!! :mark:

http://www.wwe.com/shows/maeyoungclassic/article/toni-storm-lacey-evans-sarah-logan-princesa-sugehit-wwe-mae-young?sf89190543=1


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Flair Shot said:


> Toni is officially in the MYC!!!! :mark:
> 
> http://www.wwe.com/shows/maeyoungclassic/article/toni-storm-lacey-evans-sarah-logan-princesa-sugehit-wwe-mae-young?sf89190543=1


Fuck yes!!!! :westbrook:Westbrook


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

New chapter. New GIFs.


































If there is any other part from this match you want me to GIF feel free to ask and i'll see what i can do.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome! Was hoping u would make some more gifs. :benson1


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PROGRESS On Demand took their sweet time releasing this show. :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

How far do you think she will make it in the MYC? My hope is atleast the semi finals.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

PRODIGY said:


> How far do you think she will make it in the MYC? My hope is atleast the semi finals.


If she is signed to some type of deal i could see her going to the finals. They obviously like her because she was already heavily featured at Wrestlemania Axxess. If not, then i think the semi finals is as far as she'll go.

But it's hard to say because they have a really solid line up of talent so far that are already signed with an NXT deal.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

PRODIGY said:


> How far do you think she will make it in the MYC? My hope is atleast the semi finals.


I think she'll win

Either her or Kairi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHE OOZES ATTITUDE, PERSONALITY AND CHARISMA! wens3


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

Remember seeing her at a Pro Wrestling Ulster event down in Belfast last year with one of my online friends who travelled over. She was pretty good. Wouldn't make a bad signing for a company like WWE - if it's permanent.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She hasn't signed a contract right?. No chance of her winning it if that's the case.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

She seems so fun AND badass!


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

You guys need to come to Australia. She reminds me of every 2nd girl on the Gold Coast. That's a good thing by the way.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:tripsblessed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to @Bucky Barnes for inadvertently making me aware of this surprisingly cute PAWG:





















Mugging of Cena said:


> Her thickness. Bah gawd.
> 
> :woolcock


Appropriate:






:datass :trips9


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Her thickness is definitely one of my favorite things about her. 

But she is also the total package. Her fan base is going to grow after the mae young classic for sure.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Toni Storm is a baaaadddd biiitchhh


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## krtgolfing (Nov 2, 2015)

PRODIGY said:


>


wens3 :sodone


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> .....for inadvertently making me aware of this surprisingly cute PAWG


I watched that match and that ref sucked at his job! Io hit the German Suplex and waited like 2 seconds too long to start counting, the fuck! And Toni had her pinned, but Io's foot was under the rope AND HE STILL COUNTED! The Fuck!?

We're talking PAWGs and I'm angry with a ref........shit


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

DX-Superkick said:


> I watched that match and that ref sucked at his job! Io hit the German Suplex and waited like 2 seconds too long to start counting, the fuck! And Toni had her pinned, but Io's foot was under the rope AND HE STILL COUNTED! The Fuck!?
> 
> We're talking PAWGs and I'm angry with a ref........shit


It's perfectly reasonable to feel righteous fury toward some geek who cost a cute PAWG a victory at anything, so your ranting is valid, fam.

:draper2


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

@PRODIGY and @Bucky Barnes : Is it wrong that I want a copy of her adorable little top hat? :sk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


> Her thickness is definitely one of my favorite things about her.
> 
> But she is also the total package. Her fan base is going to grow after the may young classic for sure.


She's a top talent for her age and held a title in Stardom in Japan (impressive for a non Japanese talent to do as they don't go big with oversea talent in that company). At 23 she has many years in front of her. 

I'm sure her looks going by this thread will get her more notice then her actually in ring talent, but she's someone I could see doing well in both NXT and the main roster. I could see Vince given her a massive push as he loves his sexy blondes and I could see her keep the die hard fans onside cause of her indy and Japan background plus she's a good wrestler. I be very surprised if she hasn't signed on to WWE, as we know Women don't make that much on the indy women scene.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

looper007 said:


> She's a top talent for her age and held a title in Stardom in Japan (impressive for a non Japanese talent to do as they don't go big with oversea talent in that company). At 23 she has many years in front of her.
> 
> I'm sure her looks going by this thread will get her more notice then her actually in ring talent, but she's someone I could see doing well in both NXT and the main roster. I could see Vince given her a massive push as he loves his sexy blondes and I could see her keep the die hard fans onside cause of her indy and Japan background plus she's a good wrestler. I be very surprised if she hasn't signed on to WWE, as we know Women don't make that much on the indy women scene.


Toni is 21.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

This woman tho! :trips5:trips5:trips5


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Flair Shot said:


> Toni is 21.


I don't think anyone knows her real age. You just put her name in a google search you'll see ages 21, 26, 28, etc. Lol.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

TD Stinger said:


> I don't think anyone knows her real age. You just put her name in a google search you'll see ages 21, 26, 28, etc. Lol.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887442526344536065


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She looks older than 21.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Flair Shot said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/887442526344536065


Ah, well can we get the rest of the internet up to speed then? Lol.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Leon Knuckles said:


> She looks older than 21.


Wrestling miles on a woman can do that.

What the french tho, on the "in a shed" part!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

Her thicc is too ridicc.









:krillin3


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

She's so awesome. :lmao

**contains minor MYC spoilers**


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If only Americans were allowed to wrestle at the age of 14 like Paige or Toni. Dam those child labor laws.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasn't a fan but that was mostly because I never really watched her but been watching more and more of her. She's awesome. Probably gonna use one of your ( @Flair Shot ) gifs for my sig


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

Toni is the future. Hopefully she realizes her full potential before coming to the WWE because she's already very good now.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DirectorsCut said:


> Toni is the future. Hopefully she realizes her full potential before coming to the WWE because she's already very good now.


She could continue doing what she is doing now for the next 3 years and then go to NXT for a year and then to the main roster she'd be the same age as Alexa and Sasha are now, which they are the two youngest on the main roster at 25.


----------



## DirectorsCut (Jan 10, 2014)

JC00 said:


> She could continue doing what she is doing now for the next 3 years and then go to NXT for a year and then to the main roster she'd be the same age as Alexa and Sasha are now, which they are the two youngest on the main roster at 25.


Yup, and that in addition to the way the WWE limits there talent are the reasons I think she can reach her full potential in the next coming years competing against the best globally. She has it all and is as sure a thing as I've seen in awhile.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

The thing with Toni is, she's said it on a podcast before. The moment WWE offers her a deal she'll sign. So yeah, might not be the smartest move but it is what she wants.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

https://fat.gfycat.com/LeafyAnguishedDanishswedishfarmdog.webm

Toni is such a goofball. :lmao


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

She's awesome. :lmao


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes. She is very awesome.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

She should stay in Stardom for a few years and then jump the shark. It's too early.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SWITCHBLADE (Mar 16, 2014)

I hope she stays in Japan/independents for at least another year or two.


----------



## Cooper09 (Aug 24, 2016)

She is fucking sensational.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Unused, feel free to use.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

MYC studio shot GIFs.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

Flair Shot said:


> Unused, feel free to use.


claimed. lol


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rainmaka! said:


> I hope she stays in Japan/independents for at least another year or two.


Looks like she will, she is currently doing the Stardom 5 star Grand prix which will take a while then she would have to lose the progress women's title and SWA world titles. I say its about a year before she signs but I see her doing a few NXT shows every now and again similar to what Ibushi did.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Mae Young Classic round 1*


----------



## net33 (Aug 29, 2017)

She so awesome.
I check couple minutes ago on twiter and I sow so much how everyone loves toni storm and great things about her.
I love stardom but toni needs to sign with WWE right now she so much popular and for me the stardom conatact is a big problem right now for her because I feel right now she could be star in NXT.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Don't worry guys, all is right in the world. We got a _real_ Toni Storm.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She is great, one of the MYC participants I am looking forward to seeing more of.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

> tonistorm_How's that neck going? ? #STARDOM #StrongZeroCity


What a savage. :lmao


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903600927155798016


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

First time i saw her was in the MYC, she's loaded with charisma, i can totally see this women becoming huge in WWE, easily a top women on RAW or Smackdown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah she is great.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The more I see of her the more annoying I find her expressions. I can't get past her constant, frowny face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I am hoping she signs with WWE.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I wouldn't mind it if it were "Toni Time" all the time :banderas


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Toni Storm may be the most attractive woman to ever step foot in a ring anywhere.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

T H I C C


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

The way Toni Storm gives interviews reminds me of how the WWF characters in the 80s did it. In the ring, she's a 5'5" carrying herself like a 6". She brings back the larger-than-life element that is glaringly missing these days.


----------



## lagofala (Jun 22, 2016)

It's called IT factor and she has it in spades.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

What exactly happened with Tyler Bate ?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

5★STAR GP2017 winner!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909659525921226752


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess she is not leaving Stardom any time soon, it would be stupid to put that many accolades in someone who is leaving


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/909655661151100928


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Congrats to her, glad she isn't coming to WWE just yet because the handling of the division. She is 26, she has time to hone her craft and improve into the best in the world (of women's wreslting)


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Congrats to her, glad she isn't coming to WWE just yet because the handling of the division. *She is 26*, she has time to hone her craft and improve into the best in the world (of women's wreslting)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908816379087773696


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

MC 16 said:


> Congrats to her, glad she isn't coming to WWE just yet because the handling of the division. *She is 26*, she has time to hone her craft and improve into the best in the world (of women's wreslting)


21


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/908816379087773696


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I thought she was 21 then edited it. God dammit.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I think that what Stardom does with her in the next few weeks/months will be very telling. For instance, Mayu got a huge main even push, which showed that Stardom was pretty certain that Io and Kairi were on their way out.

So if Toni gets a big push, then she's likely staying. If she doesn't, well then her going to WWE (which she's said that she'd love to do at some point) would seem all the more plausible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

At 21, there’s no rush to get to WWE. And right now, WWE don’t really need more female talent. I know that sounds blasphemous but WWE already have plenty of great and capable women on the main roster, in NXT, and women in NXT who haven’t even properly debuted, including Dakota Kai, Rhea Ripley, Abbey Laith, Nixon Newell, Sara Logan, Mandy Rose, Bianca Belair, etc.

So as good as she is, there is a very real possibility she would get lost in the shuffle if she came in right now. In a year or two once the rosters have settled, that could be the time for her to come in and make a big splash.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Congrats to Toni for her big win. She's had a hell of a year. But I do hope that Mayu isn't too injured. And it sucks that Toni's win had to happen this way.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Sucks that Toni won the champinoship the way she did. I wonder if Mayu was not injured we would have had the same result.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

ToniThreeBelts


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/911884040776466432
Yeah, she isn't coming anyntime soon


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

:mj2

Still very happy for her though, despite how it happened


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Bucky Barnes said:


>


As 80's glam metal a current day image in wrestling can get. Love it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Looking great, hoping she signs with WWE at one point.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Another day, another tournament.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Me when I see dat ass







:creepyshaq


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)




----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Flair Shot said:


>


Cool match!!


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## famu720 (Jun 18, 2016)

Can someone post more Toni Storm matches? Thanks.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Straight-up PAWGasus. :datass :tucky


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hoping she eventually signs up with WWE. I think she would do quite well.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Hoping she eventually signs up with WWE. I think she would do quite well.


Same here. She needs to be signed up!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

NastyYaffa said:


>


:banderas


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Is she ever gonna sign with WWE??


----------



## Lariat From Hell (Oct 5, 2013)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> Is she ever gonna sign with WWE??


Not for another year at LEAST, I think.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Lariat From Hell said:


> Not for another year at LEAST, I think.


Shame. But she’s still really young so there’s plenty of time


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## BoFreakinDallas (Jul 8, 2017)

I predict she will be be one of the top 10 stars in WWE in the next 4-5 years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She'll definitely be great in WWE but she is still very young and can take her time and keep working outside WWE for now. Looking forward to see her continue blossoming into one of the best women wrestlers.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

^ That pict :banderas










Looking forward to her taking WWE by Storm.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)

:damn dude


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice picts :banderas


----------



## Michael Scott (May 31, 2018)

Nice tongue.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Would sodamize this goddess.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Layla still is number one in my books when it comes to booty, but damn Toni's is fine as hell.

I want WWE to sign her just to be able to look at it on a weekly basis kada


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for the picts, @metallon


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm glad she's finally signed but kinda bummed it's to the UK NXT brand.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a couple! Both need to be on WWE television!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

It is great to see her on WWE programming again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bucky Barnes said:


> It is great to see her on WWE programming again.


Indeed.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Love that Tope ...

https://video.twimg.com/tweet_video/DgpTXOxVMAIX_aH.mp4


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two amazing aussie girls ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Simple beauty and lot of presence as always...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

NXT UK Tapings ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

She is just perfect!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Jesus, those thighs :sodone


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Time Bomb (Jun 19, 2018)

SM-J500F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

Solid advice


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Hopefully she will be there ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I havent been to the forum in a while, but I am glad that the thread is going strong. Must be the MYC effect.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Bucky Barnes said:


> I havent been to the forum in a while, but I am glad that the thread is going strong. Must be the MYC effect.


Das ist nicht nur der MYC Effekt, sondern es gibt einfach immer mehr Toni-Fans. Jetzt wo sie auch einem breiteren Publikum immer mehr bekannt wird.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni Storm vs. Bea Priestley






Really good match and i think WWE should sign Bea too, for the NXT UK brand. They could use some more starpower there. So they should sign girls like Bea Priestley, Xia Brookside, Piper Niven (Viper), Millie McKenzie or Kay Lee Ray for the NXT UK brand!


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Kay Lee Ray and Viper have been ready to be signed by a major company by now. I've seen all of the ladies you've listed in Stardom and all have skills. I would say Xia is still green and still learning so her chances of getting a deal might not come till later. Viper though is the one though I really want to see in the WWE the girl can truly wrestle like a Cruiserweight.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

^ no idea how KLR & Viper haven't been signed yet especially Viper as they loved her last year, KLR has been ready for a long time also


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Why are there women from Oceania in this show ?

Edit : Rhea has a nice sense of humor but I'm still wondering


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

They Call Him Y2J said:


> Why are there women from Oceania in this show ?
> 
> Edit : Rhea has a nice sense of humor but I'm still wondering


The spirit of Brexit is as strong as ever!! :eyeroll

Just because it's called NXT UK doesn't mean that every single person on the roster HAS to be British. The same way that not everyone in WWE or Impact is American or Canadian.

People are far too obsessed with nationality these days


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

A perfect Storm :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni looks ready for tonight!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

This was my first time hearing Toni Storm talk, and I already love her personality :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

DammitC said:


> This was my first time hearing Toni Storm talk, and I already love her personality :lol


Yeah, toni is awesome! I loved this girls since the first time i saw her in the ring. Such a cool chick!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Saw this on twitter...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034901729639387142
Sad to hear, wish her a speedy recovery.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully she is back in time for WWE Evolution!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Yeah, hopefully she is back in time for WWE Evolution!


Let's hope!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

From the rumor mill...

_"Toni Storm did suffer what The Observer says was a spine injury at last weekend’s NXT UK tapings. It’s “not believed to be too serious at this point”, but she hasn’t been evaluated yet."_

Really hoping things turn out ok and that it is nothing serious.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Really hope it's not a serious spine injury.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Even Flow said:


> Really hope it's not a serious spine injury.


Same, would be terrible for her career to be derailed because of this. She is still so young (22) and has so much potential.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for all the picts @metallon


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty cool fan art ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: MYC Spoilers





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037403802276651008
Toni is cleared to go for PROGRESS's big Wembley show on 9/30. So she's good to go for Evolution.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

That's fantastic news! #ToniTime


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: MYC Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

Here wishing a quick recovery to this lady with more ''it factor'' than many attitude era and ruthless aggresion era wrestlers...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Sweet jesus :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni smiling always makes my heart skip a beat! She is such a beautiful woman!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Miced2 (Aug 13, 2018)

She def got some thighs on her


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mr PPV420 (Jul 23, 2018)

WWE has a national treasure in Toni there is no way they can screw this up with her. Once she improved her promo ability she will have everything you want in a star.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

Mr PPV420 said:


> WWE has a national treasure in Toni there is no way they can screw this up with her. Once she improved her promo ability she will have everything you want in a star.


I think that her and Rhea Ripley need to be placed into a program immediately, and to have Toni be placed into a King's Road back to contendership, while Rhea as a rock star Heel champion places the locker room into situations of peril. Whereas Toni can come out it the heroine to save the day.

It works even better as Toni, while a Face, has never been one of those 'cutesy' Faces, she's a fresh young rock star Face, a very post-modernist protagonist suitable for today's crowd. She'll walk the line. Her storyline tests against Jinny have worked out very well to show she can do this.

Or they could just showcase her as an in-ring competitor foremost, and leave everything else, simplifying her perception to the WWE crowd. But I think that has a shorter shelf life. The company would be wise to place Toni in situations where she can look cooler & cooler with every important matchup.


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

Me personally, I don't know too much about this Toni Storm.

But is she another one of those female wrestlers with a punk/rockstar gimmick.

Blah. Not very original.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

Toni is bae.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:garrett2


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## jerry321 (Oct 7, 2018)

hot


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


Why isn't she on Smackdown every week? :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

God damn, Toni is so hot ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Happy birthday, Toni!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni & Isla ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni on the roundtable with Trish and Sasha ...






... i love this girl! Toni is such a nice person and so freaking talented! How can you not love her?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good stuff from Toni tonight, glad she won.


----------



## bobby_heenan (Jan 18, 2017)

can we have her on RAW now? she could punch out the guy in the green t-shirt/front row........the one who looks like Ellsworth gained a few pounds


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I understand she will be now the real enforcer of the NXT UK show, after all if that show is going to feature uprising wrestlers from all Europe, then I'm all for it.

Besides I'd wait to clean up Raw's fem division a bit, it just wouldn't be fair for Toni going to Raw right now...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni at the age of 13 ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

An old promo of hers from 2015. SHE LOVES DONUTS.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alexander_G said:


> An old promo of hers from 2015. SHE LOVES DONUTS.


So Toni should be a special guest on DAMANDYZ DONUTZ!


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

metallon said:


> So Toni should be a special guest on DAMANDYZ DONUTZ!


With donuts, and 'potato' fries! She's no ordinary potato! Y'all start calling her anything else...









Can you imagine Toni, Mandy and Sonya in the same car? Is it worth jumping in before Sonya kicks my ass out???


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni, right here in good old Germany ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Café de René (Sep 27, 2011)

Looking lovely with the new hairstyle.


----------



## Daheelfacetweener (Nov 18, 2018)

She has a huge future. 

Is she signed full time? If not why? I could see Vince creaming himself over her and pushing her to the moon.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Best ass in the game ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Fuck, she is one sexy number.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni and Tegan ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Tegan, Zelina & Toni ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

metallon said:


>


Aren't those Miz's glasses?:hmm:


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

metallon said:


>


Is this newer or older?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it's older. Could be from her Stardom days.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a year!


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

A leaked video of her flicking the bean is making the rounds. You don't see her face in the preview, but its obviously her as you can see her tattoos.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

vaginah


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Zuckerhut (May 22, 2006)

The support Hashtags are stupid. What will happen? More People searching for the leaks...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zuckerhut said:


> The support Hashtags are stupid. What will happen? More People searching for the leaks...


Agreed. I wouldn't have even known she had leaks if it wasn't for the support being publicly shown for her. Its a nice sentiment, but in these things its best to just give it no publicity, because any publicity just leads to more people looking at the leaks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn she's got some legs on her.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084190156683239424

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084190981769969664


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Toni Storm is very charismatic. I can't take my eyes off her.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Good for Toni. This probably doesn't fully erase the real life issue that she's been dealing with recently, but hopefully this takes at least some of the sting off of it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084498575353151489

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084497954499715072


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1084496402183581697


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to see her back on twitter and instagram.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


:banderas wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

What a dream team ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I liked that attire very much. Toni should bring this back ...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


>


wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


>


:banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Okay, one more ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@metallon continues delivering the goods :banderas


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

She will be a FOTC for years to come (I hope!)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja_Hedgehog said:


> She will be a FOTC for years to come (I hope!)


I could see it, I really think she'll be a key player on the main roster in a few more years.

She is still very young (23) so she still has a long and hopefully very successful career ahead of her.

Looking forward to it, she's my favorite of the new women.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice render of Toni!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Solarsonic (Aug 5, 2018)

I think she might have a place on the main roster.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Solarsonic said:


> I think she might have a place on the main roster.


For sure, I think she'll be a key player in a few years.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> For sure, I think she'll be a key player in a few years.


Hopefully with all her talent and passion! But they need to built her up slowly and careful.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Hopefully with all her talent and passion! But they need to built her up slowly and careful.


For sure, she is still very young (23) so they can take their time building her up. Let her build up in NXT for a couple of years and then call her up to the main roster.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> For sure, she is still very young (23) so they can take their time building her up. Let her build up in NXT for a couple of years and then call her up to the main roster.


Year, i think she should stay in NXT UK a little longer, than maybe go to NXT main roster in Orlando and in 2 years or so she should be ready for RAW or SmackDown!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089320157955194882


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bratista (Jan 18, 2018)

Some set of thighs on it. Nice big fat arse as well


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Unfortunately no Toni at the Rumble.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

It sucks that she wasn't on the card tonight.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1089912455885668358


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Unfortunately no Toni at the Rumble.


Agreed, they should have made time for Toni Time at the Rumble.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Agreed, they should have made time for Toni Time at the Rumble.


After Rhea came out i really thought Toni would too, cause she was in Phoenix all weekend. Maybe they wanted to safe her first Rumble appearence for something special next year.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> After Rhea came out i really thought Toni would too, cause she was in Phoenix all weekend. Maybe they wanted to safe her first Rumble appearence for something special next year.


Let’s hope, no need to rush her now.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Can't wait ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090711926588493824


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## graphix91 (Jan 30, 2019)

She is so cute!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Scarlett and Toni :banderas

Who is the one with the umbrella on the back @metallon?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Who is the one with the umbrella on the back @metallon?


It's Chardonnay from England.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> It's Chardonnay from England.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Still one of my all time favourites of Toni ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Still one of my all time favourites of Toni ...


Damn :banderas


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni, when she was younger ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The thickness on this thread is off the charts :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Good lord, her thickness is killing me!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Good lord, her thickness is killing me!


It is :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

It's ToniTime ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098324733936906240


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1098609540650549249


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Her body is just :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wish she would wear those shorter attires again back from her beginning days ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

ToniTime ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

For all you didn't know ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I like that ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1104796064715075585


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Für alle deutschsprachigen hier ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

One day ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Toni vs. Asuka would be such a cool "champion vs. champion" match for WrestleMania. Pity that WWE doesn't seem to have even considered it.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113523869678166016


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1113926576775864320


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1114568454412079104


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

big toni storm fan here.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


>


Killer :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Toni heading back to STARDOM for a tour.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Derpvillage (Apr 9, 2019)

at least 50% rockstar


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Thickness overload ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1118835717612953601


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni's old attires were much more revealing ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121132976245329920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121133695128129536


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1121226388088877056


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni back at Stardom ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

More from her visit in Japan ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


>


So stunning :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

So much style from Toni to be just a champion in an external division of the E...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Kairi is having fun with Toni's booty. Can't blame her ...


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

metallon said:


> Kairi is having fun with Toni's booty. Can't blame her ...


wens3


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni and skinny jeans, the best tag team ever!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Two champs ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Well said, Toni!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1126829909752463362


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

This is an older interview. Toni is soooo nice!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128511007570243584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128509739292397568

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1128511789589774336


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes Toni really can get badass ...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1129034885635690496


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Those legs!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni LOL ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

I met Toni at Axxess. She's quite thick but she's got a babyface.

I'm sure gets carded all the time.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>


Who's that in the white top?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Who's that in the white top?


I would guess Isla Dawn!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

If i was the last man on earth, i may just take Toni. She is that sexy to me.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1138891795926962181


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

This one posted earlier really shows how much of a star she can be.
And if you only call her sexiness, you're clearly not paying attention...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni is very sexy, but there is so much more about her! To me she is a treasure of the wrestling world!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## SuicideSlushPuppie (Jun 24, 2015)

Saw her on 'The Wrestlers' -- she's sexy af


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I wonder if Bea gave her a lapdance like she gave Io?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm always amazed how sexy Toni can be if she wants to! She simply has that special something!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Why is she rotting in some Nxt brand and not main eventing Raw?

wens3


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Ultron said:


> Why is she rotting in some Nxt brand and not main eventing Raw?
> 
> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/zUFISpo.gif" border="0" alt="" title="owens3" class="inlineimg" />


Besides Baszler she's the only star in NXT I want on the MR, She could easily work good feuds with anyone on the MR.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

StylesClash90 said:


> Besides Baszler she's the only star in NXT I want on the MR, She could easily work good feuds with anyone on the MR.


They'd only ruin her. That's why I'm so afraid of the Dream and Adam Cole getting the dreaded call up.

:fuckthis


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

She is on NXT UK because she wants to be. Her contract there allows her to work other shows.

This is the deal she wanted.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ultron said:


> Why is she rotting in some Nxt brand and not main eventing Raw?
> 
> wens3


Toni is the future but she is still very young. It is good to let her develop some more in NXT before moving up to the main roster.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Alicia interviews Toni ...


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Observer says Toni Storm is dealing with an injury and that’s why she missed dates with wXw. (Source)

...

Hope she gets well soon.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully it's not a big deal! I really don't want her to be sidelined right now!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> The Observer says Toni Storm is dealing with an injury and that’s why she missed dates with wXw. (Source)
> 
> ...
> 
> Hope she gets well soon.


That'd be horrible considering NXT UK TakeOver: Cardiff is coming up at the end of the month too.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Let's just be positive about this!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Such a gorgeous photo!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Her thickness is totally insane! Unbelievable!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> Her thickness is totally insane! Unbelievable!


Amazing :banderas


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

This is still the best thread.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I cropped the splash page for TakeOver: Cardiff.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@metallon



Spoiler: Takeover Cardif



Read that Toni lost her title at the PPV


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> @metallon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She did! So i wonder what is next for her?! Maybe a call up to the main roster or she's going to the NXT main brand to gain more star power for their tv debut.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


> She did! So i wonder what is next for her?! Maybe a call up to the main roster or she's going to the NXT main brand to gain more star power for their tv debut.


Hopefully to NXT like Rhea. Toni is still quite young so a call up to the main roster can wait.

But Shayna needs to drop the title already so that the NXT women's division can be built around Toni, Rhea and Io.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Hopefully to NXT like Rhea. Toni is still quite young so a call up to the main roster can wait.
> 
> But Shayna needs to drop the title already so that the NXT women's division can be built around Toni, Rhea and Io.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

I know it's not a popular decision but she should be on the MR with a strong push, She could easily be Becky's 1B Top Babyface in the women's division.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Looks like she is dating Tyler Bate











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

With Bea Priestley


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Looks like she is dating Tyler Bate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big Strong Boy?? Lucky Lucky Bastard Boy more like!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I swear I saw that she was dating Tyler Bate quite some time ago. Did they break up and come together again or have they always been together?


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> I swear I saw that she was dating Tyler Bate quite some time ago. Did they break up and come together again or have they always been together?


They were dating years ago, just before they went with WWE.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

metallon said:


>





metallon said:


>


I genuinely don't care how many times photos from this shoot are posted or re-posted.

Keep em coming! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> I genuinely don't care how many times photos from this shoot are posted or re-posted.
> 
> Keep em coming! :lol


Same :lol


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

She didn’t win tonight.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2K20 Video game reveal.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni is so beautiful!!!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I died and that photo resurrected my withered soul.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I wanna celebrate Toni's birthday with her WWE 2K20 entrance video! She turns 24 today!


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

metallon said:


> I wanna celebrate Toni's birthday with her WWE 2K20 entrance video! She turns 24 today!


Didn't realize her birthday was so close to mine (2 days ago)....it's like we're destined to be together or something.




Did I do internet creep well?


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I love her reaction to this! Toni is so Adorable!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Lovely photo. So gorgeous.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## 2Short2BoxWGod (Mar 13, 2013)

toni with the yams


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Loved that fun easter egg.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

I literally love every inch of Toni's unique body!!!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

metallon said:


>


Damn... Toni "PAWG" Storm :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Toni is so fine !


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

She is fine indeed, hottest babe in the biz.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> Damn... Toni "*PAWG*" Storm :banderas


LOL, yeah.....


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Lenny Leonard (Dec 17, 2016)

Cant believe it's taken me this long to pay attention to this babe


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Lenny Leonard said:


> Cant believe it's taken me this long to pay attention to this babe


You seen my signature in the Alexa thread.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)

Toni's ass is magical!


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Loved tonight's new gear. Pink and matching lipstick!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Her butt was my favorite part of the show tonight.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

I guess this is a thread to talk about how sexy people think she is. Not my style of thread, but i just wanted to say i think she was robbed at Worlds Collide, Toni and Rhea could've been so much better.. Toni Storm is the total package and should be on RAW or Smackdown soon.. They don't have many women like her.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

The Sheik said:


> I guess this is a thread to talk about how sexy people think she is. Not my style of thread, but i just wanted to say i think she was robbed at Worlds Collide, Toni and Rhea could've been so much better.. Toni Storm is the total package and should be on RAW or Smackdown soon.. They don't have many women like her.


There's two threads. This is the ogle and share thread for photos, gifs and videos.

The fan thread in her forum is more discussion driven. I agree. I like Rhea but I prefer Toni way more and she should be an up and comer to watch for the women's division within the next few years...assuming WWE doesn't fuck her up more than she has been in their employment of her.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## RaiderBoss (Mar 2, 2020)

metallon said:


>





metallon said:


> Toni's ass is magical!


Yeah but she has certainly been eating well lately. I know Toni was never skinny, but she's definitely got more presence these days. Do you prefer her this way?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I really loved the pink outfit she had at the Rumble, Worlds Collide and the I Quit Match.


----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## metallon (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

There should be a rule in this thread... "Ass shots only" Only started watching nxt and shes got the best ass in wrestling. Damn 🍑🔥🔥🔥


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Toni Storm may be my new favourite.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## RPOED (Sep 6, 2009)

Can someone tell me which Toni Storm match this gif is from? thanks.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tremendous, full, round bottom... I would eat the corn out of her poo with chopsticks. If I do a good enough job I hope I'm offered a bottomless starfish platter for dessert as it would give me a shit-eating grin.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Wrestling77 (Feb 3, 2021)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/CelebBattles/comments/lawfst

go give Toni a vote!!


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Error_404 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRsSAzpBYDe/


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Toni with Tegan


----------



## spfrxdi (Oct 14, 2021)

Celebrate good times


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey now!


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Is her only fans content going to be posted here? Asking for a friend 😅


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

december_blue said:


>


Worst picture of her yet. Wtf did she do photoshop herself? She looks like every other generic Charlotte/Dana/Carmella blonde in this photo. It's like someone else is wearing her shirt. She must be going through some personal issues at the moment, which is understandable after the way they booked her in WWE before her departure.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

otbr87 said:


> Worst picture of her yet. Wtf did she do photoshop herself? She looks like every other generic Charlotte/Dana/Carmella blonde in this photo. It's like someone else is wearing her shirt. She must be going through some personal issues at the moment, which is understandable after the way they booked her in WWE before her departure.


I think WWE fucked up her image of herself. These photos scream eating disorder


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Wridacule said:


> I think WWE fucked up her image of herself. These photos scream eating disorder


Sadly I agree. Them letting her walk after the piss poor booking was a generational mistake, her looks aside she oozes charisma and could have been the next Becky/Charlotte level of popularity alongside Rhea but look at how they've buried both of them and pushed Belair(who is good, but not as good as these two)with a terrible gimmick. Toni was so much better looking when she was just being herself. Apparently this one picture made her about $15,000 in the last hour though. She could make that without having to barbie doll her looks.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


>


That's such a fucking sexy look for her, would love to see more of her with this style.


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

Toni from Fitness Gurls magazine 🥵


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

It's definitely Toni time 🍆💦💦


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

EvaAngel said:


> Toni from Fitness Gurls magazine 🥵
> View attachment 129437
> 
> View attachment 129438
> ...


Quite possibly the hottest Toni has ever looked.


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

december_blue said:


> Quite possibly the hottest Toni has ever looked.


Absolutely, I'm loving these pics 🥵


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 131937


Her Onlyfans pics are so fucking hot, thanks for posting them.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EvaAngel said:


> Her Onlyfans pics are so fucking hot, thanks for posting them.


I came across a decent Toni thread on another site that updates relatively often and figured I'd share what I found with the folks here.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> View attachment 132657
> 
> View attachment 132658


Really, really hoping we get to see more of Toni in that white bikini. She's phenomenal 🥵


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone in the AEW section said that a woman rocking this ass "has no ass"









I guess people just don't have eyes that work


----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Someone in the AEW section said that a woman rocking this ass "has no ass"
> View attachment 132841
> 
> 
> I guess people just don't have eyes that work


My eyes barely work lol and even i can see that Toni doesn't just have ass but she's got serious booty.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

EvaAngel said:


> My eyes barely work lol and even i can see that Toni doesn't just have ass but she's got serious booty.


LOL.

I mean I guess I understand that some people don't like that she lost some weight and that's fine but to say nonsense like she has no ass is just weird


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## EvaAngel (Oct 24, 2020)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> LOL.
> 
> I mean I guess I understand that some people don't like that she lost some weight and that's fine but to say nonsense like she has no ass is just weird


It's definitely nonsense. She may have lost weight but personally i think Toni is hotter than ever and if anything her ass has only gotten even bigger lately.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

with Mckenzie Mitchell


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ezgif-5-0e496e9232 GIF | Gfycat


Watch and share Ezgif-5-0e496e9232 GIFs on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Toni Storm GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Toni Storm GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

-ONAWT5GwMLRd8Fp (1) GIF by marsritch | Gfycat


Watch and share -ONAWT5GwMLRd8Fp (1) GIFs by marsritch on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TS GIF by TOMCAMiSI | Gfycat


Watch and share Toni Storm GIFs and Aussie GIFs by TOMCAMiSI on Gfycat




gfycat.com


----------

